# AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I know that there are a lot of threads on this topic, but there is also a lot of contradiction. I am planning on setting up my 75Gal again (I had to put it in storage for the past year because I was going to sell the house). Anyway, I planned on buying the “Aquariumplants.com Freshwater Substrate” along with their fert tabs. How does it compare to eco-complete? I used eco-complete previously and had no issues with it, but it is expensive. I have also heard that it affects ph, both up and down depending on the person. I plan to put Discus and Clown loaches so low ph is not too much of a problem, but I definitely don’t want to increase my ph (tap = 7.2). Lastly, I’ve read that it creates a lot of dust when disturbed, is this true? Any advise or inputs from anyone who has had experience with this product would be very much appreciated.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

well, you could buy it, but its the same as soil master selects

which is cheaper,... im not sure but i think eco is a little better


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had it in a 30 gal since 1 Apr and really like it. I got it because the nearest Soilmaster dealer is a 120 mile round trip. I used Laterite in the bottom inch but may not be of value and Seachem plant tabs. Here is a link to my post showing the tank when first set up and another pic about 6 weeks later. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/44125-aquariumplants-com-substrate-2.html
Gene


----------



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> well, you could buy it, but its the same as soil master selects
> 
> which is cheaper,... im not sure but i think eco is a little better


Where can you get soilmasters selects?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

LESCO is a distributor. Find a LESCO store. www.lesco.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Can we put a stop to the Lesco crap.

Why not do everyone a favor and refer them to the manufacturers web site. www.oildri.com The folks at Oil-Dri when called on the toll free line are more than happy to give you a list of distributors in your area. And they even reply via email pretty quickly.

There is not a Lesco store within almost 900 miles of where I live. But there are three distributors of Oil-Dri Pro's Select products in the area.

It's like telling people if they want a hamburger they HAVE to go to In-N-Out.


----------



## dwaffer (Apr 20, 2004)

I just set up a 55g with the Aq plants.com substrate and it looks good. It has settled down and dusnt really kick up and clouds when arranged much.
The eco complete layers more and this is overall finer and may compact more.
Time will tell on the plant growing potential for me so cant comment there.

Wasnt bad for the price compared to eco compete.
I see no difference in PH between the two substrates so far and when I asked the aquariumplants.com folk about there substrate some time ago they assured my that is wont alter PH. Was hoping for a bit of acid buffer effect myself so going with Red Sea Flora Base on new projects because I cant get ADA Aquasoil where I'm at.
Flora Base seems ok but its not black. :icon_sad:


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I just picked up a 50# bag of charcoal SMS from Lesco. Total came to $13 and change. I thought it was closer to $17-$18. The guy who ordered it for my said it was $17, but when it came in and another guy rang it up, it was $13.

Just curious as to how much others are currently paying, was there a price drop or a sale I'm not aware of?


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

I, too, recently purchased the aquariumplants.com substrate, but more recently put it to use.

My brand spanking new 55 got it, along with a light mixture of regular, natural colored aquarium gravel to help anchor some of the more "floatey" plants. Though I did spend several hours rinsing it, small pale by small pale, the filter pulled out the remaining particles. I planted it, arranged it and added a small of school of Pristella to get the cycle going. Of course, filter media, mulm and some previous-use driftwood were added for bacteria transfer.

Anyhow, point being . . . I'm exceptionally pleased with the substrate. I'm a serious skeptic, but also prefer low-tech set-ups. I don't like the idea of any muddy, filthy, filmy potting-soil type mixture, so this was the best substrate for me.

Plants seem to be doing well, although I'm not really growing anything fancy.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## jesstray (Mar 17, 2005)

I just got myself 2 50# bags of SMS Charcoal for my 75 Gallon. So far I have cleaned 1-1/2 bags which filled up 3-1/2 5gallon buckets. I assume that this should be enough for my tank.
I can say that that stuff is very difficult to clean. I spent 5 hours outside cleaning it in 95 deg heat and it still seems dirty. I cleaned 7 cups at a time in a bucket with a water house. However it seems that whenever it is stirred up the water turns cloudy again.
I plan on putting it in my tank this weekend and I will use the plastic method, which consists of covering the gravel with plastic and slowly pouring in the water over a plate. I'll take pics of my progress.


----------



## MemphisBob (May 2, 2007)

My 125 has been set up for 3 weeks or so. It has 50# of sms and 100# of ecocomplete I took out of my 55. Didn't rinse a bit. I filled the tank half full, swished the sms around, sucked out the water then filled it back up and capped it with the eco. Cleared in 48 hours running a Magnum HOT. Clouding during replanting isn't a mess at all but it's mixing in pretty fast. It was under $13 for a 50# bag. I think Lesco has a catalog price and a market or maybe peak season price.


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

dwaffer said:


> I just set up a 55g with the Aq plants.com substrate and it looks good. It has settled down and dusnt really kick up and clouds when arranged much.
> The eco complete layers more and this is overall finer and may compact more.
> Time will tell on the plant growing potential for me so cant comment there.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a bucket of this as well. Is it 3 inches deap in a 55 gallon like they claim?


----------



## dwaffer (Apr 20, 2004)

yep, 1 bucket worked.


----------

